
Mainland China sees rise in new coronavirus cases - kerng
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-china-toll/mainland-china-sees-rise-in-new-coronavirus-cases-idUSKBN21N009
======
rdtwo
Why do we even report this fake news. China’s numbers are all bogus. Might as
well just phrase it as today the Chinese government decided they had 30 cases,
yesterday they felt like 19 was the right number.

------
kerng
This is scary. But as Bill Gates suggested, as long as there is no vaccine
that can be rolled out world wide, we will have to continue living
differently.

~~~
noad
How about No. How about Bill Gates and his friends sell a few jets and start
building free clinics in every major city?

It's been two months of contradictory advice and hypocritic pontificating from
experts. I'm getting real sick of all the "torture everyone forever" advice
from our dear leaders, how about all these billionaires actually do something
instead?

~~~
kerng
Not everything can be solved with money. Developing a vaccine will take time
and tests, Bill Gates even said the foundation is developing 7 factories for
different approaches in parallel and likely only 1-2 of them will be useful.
Normally this is done sequentially to not waste money.

